# Java-Applet Unterstützung in Browsern (für Java 1.1.8)



## M.R. (19. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einer ausführlichen Aufstellung über die Unterstützung von Java-Applets (mit plugin oder integrierter VM) bei verschiedenen Browsern und Platformen (optimalerweise mit Versionsnummern). Es geht um Java Version 1.1.8.

Weiß jemand, wo es so eine gute, umfassende Aufstellung zu finden gibt? - Was ich bisher dazu gefunden habe, war sehr unvollständig und ungenau.

...insbesondere auch Unterstützung für Browser "anderer" Betriebssysteme (OS X / Linux) wäre interessant.

Ansonsten interessieren mich auch die Erfahrungen, die andere Applet-Programmierer mit Java 1.1.8 (bez. Kompatibilität) gemacht haben.

Für jegliche Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.

MfG
M.R.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2005)

Guck mal in die FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------



## M.R. (19. Nov 2005)

Danke, hab ich schon vorher.
Ich selbst habe ja auch gar keine Probleme mein Applet auf allen mir verfügbaren Systemen zu starten... nur leider waren diese verfügbaren Systeme bisher nur div. Windows-Versionen mit MSIE 5.5-6 mit MS-VM, Firefox mit JRE sowie Netscape 7.

Das reicht aber verständlicherweise nicht. Deshalb wäre eine Übersicht (Tabelle mit Browser, Betriebssystem und - Version sowie VM-Typ/Unterstützung) u.a. eine feine Sache, um Kompatibilitäten zu weiteren Platformen angeben zu können.

Grüße


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Nov 2005)

sowas gibt es IMHO nicht, man kann ja heutzutage immer das aktuelle JVM Plugin in seinen Browser installieren (und konnte das auch früher -teilweise- schon)

nur weil Netscape4.7 oder IE4 ist, steht die Java Version ja nicht eindeutig fest

am sichersten ist es, du besorgst dir das uralte JDK und übersetzt dein Applet mit diesem


----------



## M.R. (19. Nov 2005)

@bleiglanz

...die Java-Unterstützung steht doch insoweit fest, wenn bereits eine Version mit dem Browser ausgeliefert wurde... ob dannach noch ein plug-in höherer Version installiert wird, ist ja relativ irrelevant, da dies ohnehin eine Version > 1.1x sein wird.
Es geht also eher um die verfügbare Minimal-Unterstützung.

Ich benutze bereits das JDK 1.1.8. Und ich habe wie gesagt selbst auch keinerlei Probleme damit.

_Ich möchte einfach nur für andere Nutzer angeben können, wie die Kompatibilität (insbes. auf anderen Systemen) aussieht, und was ggf. zu tun ist._


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Nov 2005)

das ist doch absoluter Overkill

"hey, sie haben windows 95 und sie brauchen ein neues Java"?

IMHO ist doch 1.1.8 perfekt, da würd ich mich nicht um die kümmern die eine kleinere Version brauchen - eher schon um die, die gar keins haben


----------

